
Physically settled Bakkt Bitcoin futures [pdf] - naveen99
https://www.theice.com/publicdocs/regulatory_filings/19-160_Listing_Bitcoin_Daily_Futures_Contract.pdf
======
naveen99
\- daily and monthly contracts of 1 bitcoin each

\- daily contracts require full collateral (no margin)

\- 100k position limit

\- $35 million safe deposit in addition to fully collaterized positions of
participants.

cme bitcoin futures trading volume currently 1% of gold futures, 3% of bitmex.
Lets see if ICE btc futures can take the lead in the trading volume.

